# Porque son necesarios los preamplificadores



## juanma

Buenas, me tomo la libertad de  transcribir parte de un articulo de _www.pcpaudio.com_
No he visto que se hable mucho en el foro acerca de las desventajas que presenta el uso de un simple potenciometro como control de volumen.

*INTRODUCCIÓN*

El control de volumen es el elemento más pernicioso de la cadena. Produce más pérdidas que los cables y puede hacer que el mejor amplificador se comporte penosamente. Y eso sin hablar de la cantidad de ruido, que es bastante alta, y lo peor, está en el momento que la señal tiene la menor amplitud, con lo cual se hace más grande al amplificarse luego junto a la señal.







Ya hay unos cuantos fabricantes que se han dado cuenta del hecho de que los potenciómetros aumentan el ruido y degradan la señal.

*PROBLEMAS DE LOS POTENCIÓMETROS*

Recordamos los problemas de los potenciómetros: aumentan el ruido y degradan la señal. Los principales problemas del potenciómetro son estos:

*1. MAL CONTACTO*: El contacto entre el contacto deslizante y la pista de carbón es sumamente malo. El carbón se corrompe, muy especialmente con la humedad, se erosiona, se crea polvo... No es muy lógico utilizar unos conectores bañados en oro para acabar usando un potenciómetro de carbón, que es lo que tienen multitud de equipos.

*2. RANGO DINÁMICO Y DEGRADACIÓN A BAJOS NIVELES*: Por otra parte el rango dinámico de un potenciómetro es pobre y sobre todo, se llega una gran degradación en el sonido cuando se obtienen las máximas atenuaciones. Este rango está limitado por la resistencia parásita del contacto, que está entre 10 y 50 Ohm, depeniendo de si es lineal, logarítmico y del valor.En el habitual potenciómetro de 47k que se suele tener, el rango dinámico es de 60dB suponiendo que la resistencia mínima es de 50Ohm y que se puede llegar a la mínima resistencia sin perder calidad, cosa que no ocurre, dentro de unos márgenes de calidad no se pasa de 30 y lo habitual es de 40dBs.

*3. CAPACIDAD PARÁSITA Y CREACIÓN DE POLOS AUDIBLES*: Por si todo esto fuera poco, existe otro factor, la capacidad parásita entre el contato deslizante y otras partes del potenciómetro, ayudado por la misma pista de carbón. Esto hace que el cable que se suele usar hasta la siguiente entrada de alta impedancia debe tener una muy alta calidad, cuando lo que normalmente encontramos es pista de circuito impreso, sin protección contra ruido eléctrico y sin nada que reduzca los efectos de la capacidad con una alta impedancia. Esto es un pozo negro para el dinamismo. Cuanto más largo sea ese cable, más calidad se perderá.

Publico los comentarios sobre el proyecto que proponen, pero en el foro se han publicado preamplificador que cumplen las mismas funciones, asi que hay varias alternativas para un PRE.

_Como ejemplo muy ilustrativo de lo que sucede, haciendo pasar una onda cuadrada por un potenciómetro, en el osciloscopio se ve cómo las esquinas se redondean, y cuanto mayor es la atenuación, mayor es el redondeo. Con esta etapa eso no sucede, las *ondas cuadradas se mantienen cuadradas hasta frecuencias del orden de 300kHz.*_

Eso ultimo ya lo he comentado, a parte que el sonido no viene dado por señales cuadradas y a 300kHz, si he verificado que señales cuadradas a 10kHz sufren redondeo en las esquinas, es decir, no son cuadradas.
Otra cosa interesante de este pre es que no cuenta con capacitores en serie a la señal, es decir, los tipicos electrolíticos en la entrada/salida.

Respecto a si los capacitores o no distorcionan la señal:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/condensadores-audio-mitos-realidades-15697/

Puede ser o no despreciable la distorcion, pero si tenemos la posibilidad de omitir ese elemento, considero que es valido. Todo suma a la hora de disminuir cualquier fuente de distorsion en el audio (sin llegar a irracionalidades).

Igualmente fijense en cualquier proyecto DIY de calidad. En ninguno van a ver simples potenciometro como volumen, hay siempre atenuadores escalonados o preamplificador.
Si tienen la posibilidad de hacer el cambio por un PRE, se los recomiendo.

Saludos


----------



## downcount

Es verdad que un potenciometro puede degradar el señal, aunque con un buen potenciometro se obtienen muy buenos resultados (casi todos los amplificadores del merdo son a potenciometro), el mejor que conozco y muy uyilizado es el ALPS blue , tambien existe la version motorizada, para poder variar el volumen con mando a distancia.
A mi personalmente me gustan los controles de volumen con escalera de resistencias commutadas por relés como la que lleva el amplificador Cambridge Audio Azur 840A. 
Tambien existen los stepped atenuators, pero son muy caros.
Desde hace un tiempo estoy diseñando un preamplificador con el chip PGA2311, basicamente es una escalera de resistencias commutables digitalemente con un amplificador operacional integrado. Segun el datasheet el THD es muy pequeño.
La parte mala es que el PGA necesita un microcontrolador para funcionar y el diseño se complica, el prototipo me funciona, incluso el decodificador del mando a distancia, a ver si me animo y algun dia hago el circuito impreso  ejejej. Un saludo!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lo que me resulta sorprendente de este post es que no menciona en ninguna parte las anomalías de la curva "logarítmica" de los potenciómetros.

Yo lo leí por primera vez en el proyecto 1 de Elliot Sound Products, aunque hacía tiempo que había notado irregularidades con la respuesta "logarítmica" de los potenciómetros de volumen. ESP lo explica muy bien y el tema es que para los potenciómetros logarítmicos comunes que compramos no son logarítmicos, sino que son mdos mitades lineales con diferente coeficiente que dan una curva "parecida" a la logaritmica pero en el punto de union de ambas rectas hay una discontinuidad muy notoria ya que ocurre mas o menos al 30% del volumen maximo (es una estimación mía). Acá está el artículo completo y la forma de corregir este problema: http://sound.whsites.net/project01.htm

Por otra parte, el uso de un preamplificador es necesario por muchas otras cosas no expuestas acá, como adaptación de impedancias, cargabilidad de salida y otras mas pero da para largo. Los problemas de la respuesta en frecuencia son reales, peeeeroooo no tiene mucho sentido mencionarlos sin dar el contexto del problema: que se redondeen los extremos de una señal cuadrada de 10 KHz puede estar significando una atenuación importante de frecuencias superiores a los 50 KHz (y probablemente mas) y... que tan serio es esto para audio? Se me ocurre que muy poco...nadie puede escuchar esas frecuencias. Si ponemos el problema en contexto adecuado tal vez tenga mas relevancia...

Y el tema de la ausencia de capacitores en el camino de la señal es algo mítico. Los capacitores son necesarios para ajustar la respuesta en frecuencia del pre, pero sobre todo, para eliminar cualquier componente de correinte contínua sobre el potenciómetro de volumen, ya que lo que lo hace ruidoso es precisamente la tensión contínua sobre la pista...y esta tensión contínua viene dada, por lo menos, por la tensión de offset de los operacionales, así que yo no diría tan alegremente que es bueno que no tenga capacitores en la linea de la señal.

Saludos!


----------



## juanma

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Lo que me resulta sorprendente de este post es que no menciona en ninguna parte las anomalías de la curva "logarítmica" de los potenciómetros.



Obviamente quedo mucho afuera, pero la idea es esa, ir completando el post y compartir ideas/opiniones sobre el tema. 

Por ejemplo, lo ultimo que mencionas sobre los capacitores es interesante, no me percate del tema de tension de offset en la pista y los efectos. Estuve viendo el datasheet del TL082 y tiene 2-3mV typ, lo cual dependiendo del nivel de escucha puede ser o no importante.

La idea es crear una conciencia en los foreros sobre el porque (o porque no) de esta etapa en la _cadena del audio_

Y sobre el redondeo en las esquinas, no eran cosas menores. Obviamente era un potenciometro que estaba en el laboratorio, no uno nuevo.

Abria que hacer una FFT de la respues de algun potenciometro => modelizar un potenciometro, con circuito equivalente. El fabricante no da ese dato en los potenciómetros?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No te lo dá por que no tiene sentido considerarlo. A las frecuencias de audio (y bastante mas alla también) un potenciómetro con track de carbón (los comunes) o cermet o plástico (no tan comunes y bastante mas caros) son una resistencia vulgar y silvestre. Se me ocurre que las ondas que vos estas viendo, y que son la respuesta de un filtro pasabajos, aparecen cuando se usan potenciómetros bobinados (reostatos les decían antes) que en vez de tener una pista de carbón o plastico tienen un cable de cierta resistencia enrrollado y sobre el hace contaco el cursor. Si lo miras friamente vas a ver que eso es un inductor en serie con la señal y puede dar el efecto que estas viendo.



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> Por ejemplo, lo ultimo que mencionas sobre los capacitores es interesante, no me percate del tema de tension de offset en la pista y los efectos. Estuve viendo el datasheet del TL082 y tiene 2-3mV typ, lo cual dependiendo del nivel de escucha puede ser o no importante.



Sip, pero son 2 a 3 mV referidos a la entrada => tenes que multiplicarlo por la ganancia en lazo cerrado del A.O. para encontrar cual es el valor a la salida.

Saludos!


----------



## fer45

mis mejores resultados, dadas las impedancias actuales y no prehistoricas,
el pr-e sobra
su única función y se puede hacer de forma pasiva (al igual que hay pre- pasivos) es selector de entrada)

control de tono a kien le guste usarlo, o lo necesite por no usar otros medios.

mi mejor resultado obtenido hasta ahora, ha sido
etapa de potencia con estep ladder  directo al lector.

(el  estep de la foto, hace de los alps simplemente veneno para el sonido al igual que cualquier otro potenciometro)

El step ladder mantiene constante la impedancia de entrada, con lo que no afecta en los cambios de posición a la fuente....... dejando obsoleto el potenciómetro.

las actuales salidas digitales son del orden de 2V, y las entradas de las etapas de potencia del orden de 47K o menos de impedancia, precisamente marcada por una resistencia si despues del pot va un cap o sino  el propio pot,

Son muchos ya los amplificador que únicamente se diferencian en el selector de entrada el integrado de la etapa de potencia (misma marca y gama ), a partir de cierto nivel de calidad sin controles de tono.

Solo queda justificado para mi el uso de un pre- si es de PHONO , corrección/equalización R.I.A.A.

Saludos!


----------



## nietzche

hash, yo pense que hiban a comentar de porque son necesarios los preamplificador en el mundo de la musica, cual es su funcion y su importancia, y me salen con otra cosa de los potenciometros, seria bueno que este un tema asi, pero algo mas profundo de lo que te la da la wikipedia y pcaudio, comentado por expertos en la electronica


----------



## juanma

nietzche dijo:
			
		

> hash, yo pense que hiban a comentar de porque son necesarios los preamplificador en el mundo de la musica


Hasta donde esta escrito creo entender que es para audio (musica)


			
				nietzche dijo:
			
		

> cual es su funcion y su importancia, y me salen con otra cosa de los potenciometros


Esa "_otra cosa del potenciometro_", es de importancia. Me arriesgo a decir que es el eslabon mas debil de la cadena. Sino mira cualquier equipo de calidad, y no vas a encontrar a esa otra cosa (potenciometro) sin nada.


			
				nietzche dijo:
			
		

> seria bueno que este un tema asi, pero algo mas profundo de lo que te la da la wikipedia y pcaudio, comentado por expertos en la electronica


Seguramente no estaria nada mal que alguien con experiencia comente en este tema.
Este post ni de lejos pretende ser la ultima palabra en pre, pero si da una idea de los efectos del NO uso de un pre.

Esta complementado con los comentarios de ezavalla tambien sobre "adaptación de impedancias, cargabilidad de salida y otras mas pero da para largo" a menos que te refieras a eso.
Ahi si le falta al post desarrollar en esos temas.
De vez cuando googleo un poco a ver que encuentro para completar alguno de los post. 
Lo de Elliot esta en ingles, algun dia con tiempo y ganas lo posteo en castellano.

Si tenes algo interesante sobre pre, subilo.

Un saludo


----------



## Reiy

hola antes hablaban algo de los condensadores y el ruido etc,y en el link que ponen pues ya se cerro el temaasi que me quede con una duda ahora que miraba,ponian un amplificador y alguien pregunto por la inpedancia de entrada y le dieron la respuseta de cuanto seria pero  no explicaron como se saco o cual es la de salida y que tienen que ver estos dos valores para que  no haya ruido en el equipo...me ayuidan?


----------



## Fogonazo

Reiy dijo:
			
		

> hola antes hablaban algo de los condensadores y el ruido etc,y en el link que ponen pues ya se cerro el temaasi que me quede con una duda ahora que miraba,ponian un amplificador y alguien pregunto por la inpedancia de entrada y le dieron la respuseta de cuanto seria pero  no explicaron como se saco o cual es la de salida y que tienen que ver estos dos valores para que  no haya ruido en el equipo...me ayuidan?


No es por cuestión de ruido sino mas bien es por hacer trabajar bien las cosas.
Si el previo esta bien diseñado, construido y conectado no debe tener ruido alguno.

Para hacer trabajar bien las cosas se debe "Cargar" y amplificar correctamente cada fuente de señal con la carga y ganancia especifica para ese elemento, por ejemplo una cápsula fonocaptora de bobina móvil necesita una carga de unos cientos de Ohms y una ganancia capaz de llevar 0,5mV a unos 2000mV, pero si fuera una cápsula de imán móvil esa misma carga debería ser de algunas decenas de mies de Ohms y la ganancia menor, ya que el valor de la señal es en este caso de un par de mV.
Un micrófono lleva una carga especifica (Depende del tipo y modelo) a ese componente y una ganancia como para amplificar 1mV.
Cuando hablamos de fuentes de señal electrónicas, reproductor de CD, reproductor de MP3, placa de sonido de la PC, Etc. allí la tolerancia es mucho mayor, ya que la mayoría de estos componentes posee un nivel de salida que no necesita mucha amplificación (Unos Cientos de mV).

¿ Y que pasa si no haces trabajar las cosas con los valores justos ?
En caso de que la adaptación no sea la correcta, algo se pierde, en general el nivel o calidad de los agudos.


----------



## Reiy

si pero a  ver,en el caso de la inpedancia,deve ser ifual la de entrada a la de  salida  o parecido? y mi mayor duda es  como yo la determino,osea la inedenaic a de entrada y la de salida?para poder comprar valores..y en caso de que tenga  ejemplo mas en la entrada que en la salida si quiero bajarla que devo hacer,bajar la resitencia de entrada?


----------



## Fogonazo

Reiy dijo:
			
		

> si pero a  ver,en el caso de la inpedancia,deve ser ifual la de entrada a la de  salida  o parecido? y mi mayor duda es  como yo la determino,osea la inedenaic a de entrada y la de salida?para poder comprar valores..y en caso de que tenga  ejemplo mas en la entrada que en la salida si quiero bajarla que devo hacer,bajar la resitencia de entrada?


¿ De que entradas estas hablando ?
De las entradas al previo o de la entrada al amplificador de potencia.

Entre la salida del previo y la entrada a la etapa final NO es necesaria adaptación, solo verificar que la impedancia de entrada del final sea superior a la admitida por la salida del previo y esto se da en el 99% de los casos.


----------



## nietzche

Yo no soy bueno en electronica, solo soy un estudiante, interesante esto de los potenciometros , pero tengo una duda, porque, en lugar de usar potenciometros como el alps blue o el stepped u otros, se usan controles digitales, como por ejemplo en el volumen, encontre algo por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about4434.html, como ven, creen que funcione y se corriga ese problema de los potenciometros por un reemplazo digital ?. y que otras cosas se deben de tomar en cuenta  para los controles digitales ??


----------



## Reiy

la de  potencia del amplificador,pero bueno vale ya copio,pero en fin,lo que quiero es saber es  como  calculo las impedancias de las que hablaban aca y  de que me sirve saber esos valores? es que nosoy bueno en esto,estoy empesando y necesito tomar cualquier informaciónmormacion,sobre todo en equipos de audio que es lo que mas he hecho...


----------



## Fogonazo

Reiy dijo:
			
		

> la de  potencia del amplificador,pero bueno vale ya copio,pero en fin,lo que quiero es saber es  como  calculo las impedancias .......



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...salida-nuestros-equipos-diy-17770/#post134175


----------



## Reiy

ahh barbaro,gracias fogonaso,era lo que buscaba..


----------



## fer45

nietzche dijo:
			
		

> Yo no soy bueno en electronica, solo soy un estudiante, interesante esto de los potenciometros , pero tengo una duda, porque, en lugar de usar potenciometros como el alps blue o el stepped u otros, se usan controles digitales, como por ejemplo en el volumen, encontre algo por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/control-volumen-digital-2597/, como ven, creen que funcione y se corriga ese problema de los potenciometros por un reemplazo digital ?. y que otras cosas se deben de tomar en cuenta  para los controles digitales ??


 Pues no vas desecanminado en el control de volumen ideal, por CI

Decir que yo no soy ni estudiante, ni técnico y menos ingeniero, soy un simple diyer que esto de hacer aparatitos es mi hobbye y paxión.... y quieras o no se aprende, a veces, cosas que no están en los libros de electrónica básica.

1ºHasta hace muy poco, no tenían la calidad suficiente como para ser implementados en equipos de cierto grado de calidad, parece ser que ya los hay de mayor calidad y se ven más en amplificadores comerciales (la bajada de precio de los ALPS tanto motorizados, como manuales) condenando a medio plazo al potenciometro común a su casi nulo uso.

2ª Si ese control de vol. se hace (implementado en Home Cinema, p.e.) en digital "como dices", no influye absolutamente en nada a la calidad de la señal, cualquier amplificador multicanal Home Cinema, lo utiliza, siendo el aparato óptimo para hacerlo sobre la señal digiltal,
(también los hay de muy alta gama que el vol., se regula en las etapas de potencia, tamb existen tanto pots como steeps multicanal).
Lo que no trago es en convertir una señal A/D para controlar su vol. y una vez controlado convertirla otra vez D/A, en mi opinión es la peor de las opciones, ojo si partimos de una señal digital "óptimo"

En analógico, y para gustos los colores, (hoy por hoy)me sigo quedando con el steep ladder y dada mi no necesidad de pre-,  o necesidad de pre- pasivo (simple selector de entradas, a veces alimentado con alubias) los seguiré usando.......... puede ser simplemente por pereza de hacer una PCB para un control  por CI, pero en fin, de lo que he visto en analógico, ambos siguen es mismo principio 
(si me equivoco, me corrijan por favor, solo ví un monton de puertas logicas cambiando diferentes cargas, lo cual en principio al no estar preparadas para audio, introducian ruido, no sé como serán los de ahora con mayor aceptación por algunos audifilos, y como he dicho solventado el problema inicial del ruido cada vez mejor)

En PCP  files, si hay un dispositivo (previo inversor) que si parece según el autor da mejores resultados que todo lo que él ha probado, por peor que sea el pot, no controla directamente el vol. al parecer por no pasar el sonido por él............. para mi gusto, metiendo en medio el sonido del OPA2134, queda totalmente descartado, hay que reconocer que no suena mal dicho OP AMP, pero para mi como que no hay color en comparación con otros con más brillo y calidez, separación instrumental y por lo tanto mayor imagen 3D, 
y menos con un ladder, que es igual a nada, pues esos dos resistores van a estar siempre ahí (por lo menos en los tipos de cacharros que me gusta hacer), tanto en la salida de la fuente como en la entrada del amp,  dentro de un steep o no.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/preamplificador/previoinversor/previo inversor.html 

Saludos

P.D. Esto és solo una opinión personal, como lo puede ser en "wikipedia" que si tiene cosas muy ciertas y cientificas, pero otras.......y el sonido es muy subjetivo, y donde los numeros muchas veces nunca dijeron menos, o no tienen nada que ver con el sonido final, 
amos que para mi lo menos fiable para informaciónrmarme de algo con la mayor veracidad posible en temas como este es "wikipedia", prefiero ver diversas opiniones y probar por mi mismo cual me convence más, ,,,,,, para unos un PORCHE es lo más, para otros bajar de FERRARI es una M.., de ahí que puntualizo "es mi opinión personal", y con conocimiento de causa, el SOUND TECHNOLOGY 1710A está muy bien para ver y sacar medidas, pero cuando un amplificador con un 1 o 2% de DTH le das tropecientasmil vueltas a uno  con 0,001 "a mi oido, por su la calided sonora, cansancio, dinámica ,etc" de poco sirven los números.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fer45 dijo:
			
		

> 2ª Si ese control de vol. se hace (implementado en Home Cinema, p.e.) en digital "como dices", no influye absolutamente en nada a la calidad de la señal, cualquier amplificador multicanal Home Cinema, lo utiliza, siendo el aparato óptimo para hacerlo sobre la señal digiltal,
> (también los hay de muy alta gama que el vol., se regula en las etapas de potencia, tamb existen tanto pots como steeps multicanal).
> Lo que no trago es en convertir una señal A/D para controlar su vol. y una vez controlado convertirla otra vez D/A, en mi opinión es la peor de las opciones, ojo si partimos de una señal digital "óptimo"



Los controles de "volumen" digitales NO realizan una conversión A/D y otra D/A para modificar el nivel de la señal. La señal es siempre analógica y las entradas digitales solo controlan un conjunto de llaves analógicas que conectan o desconectan resistencias integradas y ajustadas por laser para variar la atenuación o ganancia de la señal. Hacer una atenuación digital pura de la señal requiere un DSP y una resolución en bits un poco mayor que los 16 bits que vienen en un CD o DVD estándar, dado que la curva de respuesta del volumen es logarítmica.

Para mas datos, pueden ver esto: http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/pga2310.pdf


----------



## juanma

Buenas fer45, un par de cosas que me gustaria marcar.


			
				fer45 dijo:
			
		

> En PCP  files, si hay un dispositivo (previo inversor) que si parece según el autor da mejores resultados que todo lo que él ha probado, *por peor que sea el pot*...


Es verdad que comenta que es lo mejor que ha probado despues de los steps, pero nunca dice por peor que sea el potenciometro, son 2 cosas muy diferentes.


			
				fer45 dijo:
			
		

> .... _para mi gusto_, metiendo en medio el sonido del OPA2134, queda totalmente descartado, hay que reconocer que no suena mal dicho OP AMP, pero _para mi_ como que no hay color en comparación con otros con más brillo y calidez, separación instrumental y por lo tanto mayor imagen 3D


Es verdad que hay muchas cosas subjetivas en el Audio, pero sobre el OPA2134 no hay mucho que hablar. Directamente lo que entra sale, con cero o muy poca distorsion.
Cuando decis de comparar con otro con mas brillo y calidez no se a cual o a que te referis. Este integrado es para preamplificación, no amplificación (el 80/90% de los pre de DIYAudio llevan este chip). La falta de brillo o lo que sea se puede deber en gran parte al amplificador, parlantes o como siempre comenta Fogonazo, en los cables!  

OPA2134 datasheet dice: The OPA134 series are *ultra-low distortion*, low noise operational amplificadorfiers fully specified for audio applications.


			
				PCPAudio dijo:
			
		

> He investigado bastante el tema de los atenuadores, he probado todos los tipos: potenciómetros de todas clases: carbón, cermet, plástico conductivo, resistencias variables con la luz, atenuadores escalonados, etapas de carga variable tanto activas como pasivas... y dentro de lo que se puede hacer en el DIY sin muchas complicaciones y sin variar la estructura de un equipo es lo mejor que he probado.
> Sorprende que con un potenciómetro normal pueda cambiar de tal manera el sonido. Dinámica, detalle y análisis hasta extremos insospechables. Es un cambio radical y a mejor respecto de los atenuadores pasivos. Escuchar cualquier obra antes y después cambia siempre. Lo recomiendo a todas luces.


Personalmente, la opinion de Pablo Crespo la tomo como referente.
Ya desde su filosofia de diseño expuesta en los proyectos: _Esta es la filosofía sobre los materiales, es mejor un diseño inteligente que ponerlos para hacer propaganda con ellos. Por ello ustedes aquí no verán comentarios como "audiophile grade", "no compromise", "high end",... _
A que voy con esto, a que si el pre es "transparente" o si coloracion, cumple bien su proposito, ya despues la _coloracion_ del sonido o personalizacion la hacemos nosotros con un ecualizador u control de tonos, pero algo transparente no puede ser motivo de perdida de nada, simplemente pasa desapercibido.

Un saludo   

PD: por curiosidad, cuando decis que lo comparas con otros al OPA2134, a cuales te referis?


----------



## fer45

Hola Juanma
por peor que sea.......... será verdad que no lo pone o lo expresará de otra forma, 
la verdad que hace bastante que lo leí pero la atención que puse respecto a los OPAS que he probado...., que no digo que sea malo! ojalá todo lo que este en ese rango de calidad esté en el mismo rango de precios!

y si recuerdo venía a decir que no afectaba la calidad de pot, ok mea culpa! tmb es posible que no esté escrito así

OPA2134 el más lineal y el más usado por DIYers....... no solo cuenta la linealidad, "ultra-low distortión" esto ya es la repera, hasta en un TL072 o su versión mejorada TL082 lo pone, en los LMxxx y NExxxx otro tanto de lo mismo, muchas veces no todas decir DIY es buscar calidad al minimo precio.

Linealidad, si tienes por ahí un par de OPA627AP me cuentas lo que es un OPA134 o doble OPA2134....... y si tienes la ver. militar o sea el OPA627BP me lo sigues contando, y sigo, AD8610 single AD8620 dual, OPA2107, OPA2227...... más económicos, evidentemente no valen los 2,35€ del 2134 o 2132 que pal caso son lo mismo, OPA604 igual que el OPA134 solo que además de lo que dices del datasheet añade su uso como etapa I/V en DACs 

cosas como brillo, dinámica, calidez, separación y relieve....solo depende de la salida?
pues todos a comprar LM4765 o el de moda LM3336..... según su datasheet, "HI-END TV"! con cuatro piecillas alrededor, si le colocamos unos servo DC, ya! adios al resto de las eletrónicas calificadas como hifi jiend... y los calificativos que la presa dedicada ponga

evidentemente a esos precios se llevará  la palma el 2134, pero de lo que he pagado...... no solo yo y por algo se ponen como "upgrade" y es muchisima gente la que se permite el lujo de usar otros ya dichos..... 

y más importatante que todo eso digo:

"PARA MI GUSTO" o "EN MI OPINIÓN"

 yo es lo 1º que considero a respetar, simplemente en cualquier debate o intercambio de opiniones, son los gustos personales porque si hay algo respetable y al 100% realista y objetivo en este mundillo es eso, lo que te gusta más o menos
si una persona esta contenta y feliz con equipo por muy patata que sea para otro  "eso es respetable por encima de todo"

si se debate que es mejor o peor yo ya te digo que para mi el OPA2134 o el 2132 igualmente, para mi gusto son patatas en comparación con otros OP AMPS  eso también es igualmete respetable ....pienso.

 Por ahí citan y que es de los condensadores interetapas , pues si las etapas que me hago yo no tienen DC en su entrada, no voy a poner un condensador sin nigún sentido solo para degradar más la señal, si es muy sensible y oscila o coge interferencias a causa de los cables o su longitud, le pondré un condensador, pero en red Zobel

otra cosa será en la salida de la fuente, que ahí si lo lleva, pero no solo para que no pase DC, también para adaptar las impedancias, cosa que nos cargamos cuando ponemos el pot a 0 o muy bajo, estamos poniendo ese OP AMP  o Buffer de salida a una impedancia bajisima para él, como consecuencia clara y cuando más se nota el cambio de sonido es a volumenes bajos, y cuanto más bajo más se nota....... de ahí que soy feliz con mis steep ladder tratando de mantener la impedancia de la fuente lo más estable posible al margen de la posición del volumen

Lo del volumen en didital .........creo que no nos hemos entendido, recuerdo haber dicho que los primeros controles de vol, sin pot que ví fueron a base de puertas lógicas, creo que son los mismos IC que tu dices que conmutan resistencias,  ahora son un poco más complejos y de mayor calidad con PICs, y los hay que conmutan resistencias y los hay que no. 

 Mi amplificador A/V normalito no lleva un pot, puesto que ni se mueve con el mando a distancia, no tiene motor, ni tiene principio o fin, es al efecto como un ratón de un PC que maneja como dices un chip, en este caso PIC, y re- muchos son los amplificadores A/V que lo primero que hacen es pasar la señal analógica a digital para meter los bonitos y llamativos efectos jazz hall arena pseudoDTS(NEO) etc... y una vez procesado convierte la señal D/A de nuevo, 
por supuesto que saltandose todos esos efectos es posible que no haga esa doble conversión, pero en 6 ,7y 8 canales, es mucho más fácil controlar el volumen en digital....... por puertas lógicas, o como dices chips que conmutan resistencias, lo es, y sino a ver como controlamos el volumen en el PC  en analógico o en digital? (otro ejemplo) y únicamente decía que me parece una perdida de calidad hacer una conversión A/D procesar en digital vol. y demás efectos y todo lo que se quiera para despues volver a hacer la conversión D/A............... eso yo melo salto en lo posible si le meto señal analógica,  los efectos etc. cuantos menos mejor, si le meto señal digital es otra cosa (ojo, no me refiero a que no uso el estupendo DD o DTS de las películas hablo de música)..... vuelve a ser una opinión y un gusto personal que para mi es de lo más respetable, como el que le guste escucharla en Doby pro-logic music, o NEO DTS...... yo me quedo con el estereo cuanto más puro mejor, es más, el A/V para pelis, y para mi mujer escuchar la radio, yo me pongo mi amplificador de 3W directo al lector o al DAC y a disfrutar!

y bueno, si estoy equivocado , con toda confianza, soy humano y puedo estar equivocado, son tantos los debates en este mundillo que no hay nadie con la razón absoluta, yo estoy abierto a todas las sugerencias y sobre todo si estoy equivocado y todavía puedo mejorar más el sonido (en la medida que mi bolsillo lo permita)  más que agradecido.

 Para mi 1º está el oido, después las medidas (o simplemente no hay déspues, solo música), nos olvidamos de lo más esencial buscando unos numeros en sí que no dicen gran cosa, de un  1% de DHT a un 0,0001...... el que lo note, es un superdotado vamos, y eso de lo ideal es lo más lineal, cuando suena hasta la lampara de la sala, por no hablar de ventanas etc....... re- me quedo con el brillo, nitidez,separación, relieve, y calidez de unos AD627........ y sin ir muy lejos en un headamp muy típico, no,  típico no es la expresión, diseñado alrededor del OPA2134......le he puesto dos OPA551 y me suena mejor que el 2134 o 2132, y con la potencia de unos BUF634.......... y como lo agradecen mis modestos auriculares en lo que a dinámica se refiere puesto que el la mayoría de esos OP AMPs se quedan cortos, icluido el 627, ideal para salida de lectores o DACs

que por cierto si los veis en ebay a 10$ pareja, no los compreis pq está claro que son una falsiflicación, yo compre dos por 6$ la verdad que no es mucho arriesgar, pero efectivamente el sonido era el de un TL082 o mejor dicho 2 TL081 (por si se buscan coletillas) y que eran falsos al ojo en cuanto los ví.

Saludos


----------



## svartahrid

Una pregunta amigos, siempre me pareció obvio que un potenciómetro alteraría la pureza de audio del sistema, por eso hasta en mi guitarra eléctrica no tengo ninguno habilitado, que para los ajustes los hago desde el procesador de efectos. 

Lo que me da curiosidad, es que los pre amplificadores más comunes y de alta fidelidad, cuentan con potenciómetro, pero a diferencia de un potenciómetro rudimentario puesto en paralelo a la entrada del amplificador, este potenciómetro del pre amplificador va conectado a ciertas terminales de un integrado, entonces ya con esto estaríamos hablando de algo totalmente diferente del potenciómetro justo en la entrada y por lo tanto el potenciómetro del pre no alteraría en nada la señal de entrada ?


----------



## keyboarder61

*Buenas*, estaba leyendo este buen post por que quiero armar un preamp, y la idea es que me quede bien lindo en cuanto a la funcionalidad. 
Ya me parecía que los potenciómetros deforman las formas de las ondas cuando son muy pequeñas o muy "afiladas".
Estaba leyendo sobre un amplificador inversor (digamos B) que se aplica a la señal de entrada del amplificador  (digamos A) creando un feedback negativo y al aumentar el volumen de este ampli B estaríamos bajando el volumen del ampli A...

hasta ahí todo bien por que con un par de opamp creo... que se podrá hacer.

mi duda esta en: 
1) Si tengo una patilla inversora y una no inversora para cada opamp, debería hacer un ampli inversor B y conectarlo a la entrada no inversora A? ó 
2) Debería hacer un ampli no inversor B y conectarlo a la entrada inversora A? 
3) Ademas debería usar capacitores para acoplar las etapas A y B? por que había leído que se crean desfasares mmm, y lo que estaría buscando es que justo la señal inversa corresponda a la no invertida.

La duda viene de que el potenciómetro que se le ponen a los opamps es ganancia no volumen.
Y para regular una señal digamos un overdrive y bajarle el volumen tengo que usar un reostato a la salida lo cual no me parecía una tremenda idea, si bien siempre se hace asi, me da cosa usar un opamp con tremendo bandwith para pasarlo por un pote común chatarreado de por ahí jajaja 
entonces empecé a buscar formas de controlar el volumen de salida con una señal de control que puede bien ser la ganancia ahora si, de otro opamp. pero todavía me quedan estas dudas por que hasta ahora solo lo simule en la compu... si ya se que para aprender hay que conectar cables reales pero el tiempo en mi caso es muy acotado, les super agradeceria si me pueden orientar un poco con esto.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Creo que estas mezclando limones con churrascos de cuadril.

Por que no, mejor, contás que es lo que deseas hacer.


----------



## keyboarder61

Bien, ahora armo un opamp en modo no inversor con ponele una ganancia de 6 veces su entrada, en la resistencia de retroalimentación negativa pongo un potenciómetro de 10Kohm y seguido una resistencia de 2Kohm a tierra.
Ese potenciómetro seria la ganancia, osea no el volumen. lo que entiendo como diferencia entre ganancia y volumen es: si tengo una señal que llega al punto de saturar el ampli y le bajo el volumen suena saturado pero mas bajito, en cambio si le bajo la ganancia escucho mas bajito pero sin saturación.

yo quiero armar algún medio de control de esa salida volumen de tal manera que la señal no pase por algún componente que deteriore los armónicos... (potenciómetro) 

después de la primera etapa podría poner otra para ganar un poco mas de tensión ponele que sea igual a la anterior...






y en algún momento voy a querer bajarle el volumen de salida
pero si le bajo la ganancia al mínimo voy a obtener una señal igual a la que me entrega el primer opamp, este es también un problema.
Buscando por ahí encontré un pdf que decía que en casos de necesitar un atenuador lo que se puede hacer es retroalimentar el amplificador principal con una señal invertida, dando como resultante una amplificación menor. llegando el punto de que la inversora y la original sean iguales de potencial se cancelarían y no habría amplificación... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ese me pareció un buen modo de bajarle el volumen de salida al pre

entonces quiero armar un preamp con operacionales por que lo que vi es que tienen un buen ancho de banda para preservar los armónicos de la señal de la guitarra que van mas allá de lo que se puede escuchar.
También tiene que tener un canal de entrada que pueda saturarse a elección, ademas del volumen de salida controlado por un potenciometro pero sin tocar la señal original.

alguien ya probo o conoce esto? espero que se entiendan las etapas con los diagramas que hice.


----------



## diegomj1973

keyboarder61 dijo:


> yo quiero armar algún medio de control de esa salida volumen de tal manera que la señal no pase por algún componente que deteriore los armónicos... (potenciómetro)



El potenciómetro por sí solo no deteriora los armónicos. Dependiendo entre qué etapas lo coloques y qué elementos pasivos dispongas antes y después de él, es el efecto que pueda causarte en la respuesta en frecuencia. Cuando me refiero a qué elementos pasivos dispongas antes y después del potenciómetro, estoy incluyendo también los parámetros del mismo trozo de cable que puedas emplear para conectarlo al resto del circuito (si es que el potenciómetro deba quedar en el panel y la placa de circuito alejada una determinada distancia del mismo).

A modo general, siempre existe una reducción del ancho de banda a poder reproducir, pongas donde lo pongas y preveas todos los artilugios técnicos para que la reducción sea mínima.

Tené presente que el posible "deterioro" que puedas tener con un simple potenciómetro, no quita que con otras técnicas de ajuste puedas abstraerte totalmente de esos mismos problemas y, muy posiblemente, aparezcan otros tantos (que puedan ser aún peores que el del propio potenciómetro).

En el potenciómetro así como en cualquier divisor resistivo (el cual está presente también en las configuraciones típicas de los amplificadores operacionales), existe ruido térmico.

Como ves, no hay que tenerle miedo a su uso ni creer en todo lo que puedan decir por ahí (misticismo sin sentido), solo analizar dónde, cómo y de qué valor ponerlo.

Saludos

PD: estos temas pueden interesarte:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/cables-interconexion-senales-linea-desbalanceadas-influencia-100609/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/orden-componentes-cadena-amplificacion-101085/#post819856

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-estereo-valvular-50w-rms-canal-hi-fi-81356/index10.html#post942613_ => En este último link, seguí todos los análisis que le sugería a Gustavo en su amplificador, los cuales te pueden resultar muy reveladores de la situación.


----------



## cantoni11

Hola,visto todo los expuesto en el post,me gustaria armar un atenuadors escalonado para un pre valvular,LLeva un potenciometro de 100k LOG en la entrada y no me gusta el ruido y lo poco que dura el mismo.La cuestion es que estuve leyendo algunos post sobre el tema y no tengo claro como calcular las resistencia segun la atenuacion..Dispongo de una llave de 23 posiciones y dos polos .Quisiera hacerlo logaritmico y segun lei tiene que llegar al 10%  del valor total de 100K, a mitad del recorrido y el resto distirbuir en la otra mitad,Tambien lei que para mantener la impedancia de entrada hay hacer ciertos calculos para que la resistencias que montemos mantenga constante la impedancia de entrada..
Por favor si alguien me puede orientar en el calculo de las resistencias por favor ,saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola,visto todo los expuesto en el post,me gustaria armar un atenuadors escalonado . . . .



http://www.lcardaba.com/articles/statt/atenuadores.htm

En algún momento y en algún sitio se publico un calculador para el atenuados por pasos,pero no encuentro _*"Donde"*_ 

*Edit:*

Por aquí se habló del tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/837588/


----------



## cantoni11

Gracias Fogonazo, leí la info y bajé el script pero no funciona en mi PC, sigo en la misma .Encontré ésta info :

Controles de tono - PCPfiles en www.pcpaudio.com

Hay un ejemplo ahí , pero quiero usar el calculador L_Pad y no lo entiendo , podrías por favor ayudarme. En mi caso voy a usar una llave de 23 posiciones y dos polos y de 100k log , soy un burro, ja.

Buscando en la red encontré una calculadora para atenuador por pasos. Adjunto el link :

Stepped Attenuator Resistor String Calculator - Neville Roberts

Cómo verán , existe la posibilidad de elegir la cantidad de pasos, según la llave que dispongamos, y el valor total del atenuador .También hay una calculadora para sacar atenuación en db según Ry con el valor fijo de Rx . Hice unos cálculos según los valores de resistencia comerciales que se consiguen para un atenuador de 100k log. Me salió el siguiente cuadro. Por favor si alguien con mas sapiencia me confirma si voy por el camino correcto. Si alguien me puede guiar con la escala de atenuación de una llave de 23 pasos , si miran el cuadro en el paso 6 y 8 me da el mismo valor de resistencia , porqué se da ésto ? .Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buscá que te presten el libro "Small Signal Audio Design" de Douglas Self. Tiene medio capítulo dedicado a calcular los atenuadores por pasos y explica (mas o menos) como armar unas planillas Excel para hacer el cálculo de las resistencias.
He visto algunas publicaciones de "iluminados" que lo han copiado de ahí y lo han hecho (y además no dicen de donde lo copiaron... tienen un ego del tamaño del obelisco ), así que no le tengas miedo, por que es muy fácil...


----------



## Rorschach

Hola Cantoni11, creo que te servirá esta tabla para hacer atenuadores de volumen :



"Todos los resistores de la tabla se consiguen"

Yo he utilizado esta tabla para construirme los atenuadores de volumen para mi amplificador a válvulas, VER: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/816194/ _

VER también :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/837588/ _

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## cantoni11

Gracias Rorschach,ya lei varias veces tu post,.Por cierto fue ahi me intereso el tema por la mejora en calidad de sonido y la precision  que se conigue ,gracias avos.Ni siquiera sabia existian los pote por pasos.Compre una llave de 23 posiciones y dos pisos,en ML(por supuesto no es la joya compraste vos).La dudas me surgieron primero como usar la calculadora ,pero ya pude dar con el tema.La otra cuestion era elegir los pasos segun la curva logaritmica.Para armar la tabla expuesta anteriormente por mi,tome como referencia el cuadro que vos publicaste..Otra duda me surgio por el comentario del DR Zoidberg (por supuesto lo tomo con mucho respeto) sobre la sugerencia de "agrandar los pasos en los extremos ,por eje.: 3db y achicar en el medio del recorrido ,por eje.1 db que es donde mas se usa el pote.Pero creo ,sino me equivoco; ya no responderia a una curva logaritmica .Escucho criticas respecto a mi apreciaciones ,Todo mis respeto avos Rorschach y al Dr zoidberg

PD.baje el libro de Small Signal Audio Design de Douglas Self,tal cual me sugerio,trasnlate de por medio ,aldo pude entender ,las tarducciones no son de la mejores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cantoni11 dijo:


> ...sobre la sugerencia de "agrandar los pasos en los extremos ,por eje.: 3db y achicar en el medio del recorrido ,por eje.1 db que es donde mas se usa el pote.Pero creo ,sino me equivoco; ya no responderia a una curva logaritmica .Escucho criticas respecto a mi apreciaciones


La curva sigue siendo logarítmica, solo que la precisión no es la misma a lo largo de toda la escala. en los estremos es mas "gruesa" y en el centro es mas "precisa", o está mas "dilatada" al centro y mas comprimida en los extremos.

De todas formas es un atenuador que solo tiene 24 pasos. En el preamp que estoy armando, uso un PGA2310 que tiene 256 pasos en toda la escala, lo que significa 0.5dB por paso.... sustancialmente superior a un atenuador mecánico... y el PGA2310 tiene cada paso ajustado por láser...vos verís...


----------



## cantoni11

GUAAAA!! es un integrado el PGA2310,eso del laser no entedi(disculpa mi ignorancia) ese integrado es para accionar reles?? dame una idea somera del funcionamiento,Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

cantoni11 dijo:


> GUAAAA!! es un integrado el PGA2310,eso del laser no entedi(disculpa mi ignorancia) ese integrado es para accionar reles?? dame una idea somera del funcionamiento,Gracias



Las resistencias que conforman el atenuador, se "Tallan" con láser, antes de cerrar el encapsulado plástico, para llevarlas al valor exacto que se calculó.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cantoni11 dijo:


> GUAAAA!! es un integrado el PGA2310,eso del laser no entedi(disculpa mi ignorancia) ese integrado es para accionar reles?? dame una idea somera del funcionamiento,Gracias


No es para accionar relays, aunque tiene conmutadores electrónicos internos. Básicamente es un amplificador operacional (stereo) al que le podés controlar la ganancia en pasos de 0.5dB enviándole una palabra de control vía SPI (necesitás un microcontrolador y un programita).

Lo del láser es tal como te lo explica Fogonazo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No es para accionar relays, . . .



Seré "Preguntero"  ¿ Como resolvés (En tu equipo) la interfaz con el humano ?
Encoder, botones, enlace neuronal  ¿¿¿???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Seré "Preguntero"  ¿ Como resolvés (En tu equipo) la interfaz con el humano ?
> Encoder, botones, enlace neuronal  ¿¿¿???


Con un encoder (de volumen de autoradio) se controla el balance y volumen. Con unos pulsadores + el encoder se controla la selección de canales de entrada, aunque eso está por verse si queda así o nó (la verdad es que mucho no me gusta). Los controles de tono son cuatro potenciómetros convencionales por que están pensados como controles "set-and-forget" , así que esos siempre se ajustan "a mano".
Pero todo el control real de entradas, balance y volumen se hace con un control remoto de un DVD que palmó.

Quería conectar el pre en red y manejarlo desde una app Android, pero ya es demasiado hardware para algo que aún no está muy probado que digamos, y no quiero meter nuevos puntos de falla sin tener la certeza de que lo que ya llevo funca OK.


----------



## cantoni11

Excelente,estuve mirado algunos monatjes con PGA2310 en youtube.Tambien el pre hi-fi  publicado por ud Dr Zoidberg.Caundo le preguntaron si se podia conseguir en nuestro pais ese integrado.Contesto que mando hacer un sample de TI(supongo texas intrumentes) .Que es un sample de un CI?? ,yo ahora estoy en espera de unos OPA2134 ( tan elogiado en el mundo del audio).En otro post tambien comento que tiene un sample de OPA2134(que son los sample de un CI).saludos


----------



## Rorschach

Cantoni11, siguiendo con los mecánicos, aquí tienes para 47 posiciones :




Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cantoni11 dijo:


> Caundo le preguntaron si se podia conseguir en nuestro pais ese integrado.Contesto que mando hacer un sample de TI(supongo texas intrumentes) .Que es un sample de un CI?? ,yo ahora estoy en espera de unos OPA2134 ( tan elogiado en el mundo del audio).En otro post tambien comento que tiene un sample de OPA2134(que son los sample de un CI).saludos


Sample es pedir que te envíen "muestras gratis". Tienen un cupo de cada una de ellas, pero yo pedí para la universidad y colé algunos cuantos para mí. De hecho, en esa época me mandaron a comunicar con TI Brasil para pedir las muestras  , pero no hubo drama.
En la actualidad, creo que tenes que pagar el envío por DHL (creo), pero es poca plata...

PD: EL PGA2310 tiene una variación de ganancia de 128 dB... desde +31dB a -97dB en pasos iguales de 0.5dB


----------



## vmsa

Lamentablemente TI me suspendió sus muestras "académicas" porque ahora solo envían muestras gratis a las empresas que desarrollan productos.


----------



## mario17farias

Hola no sé si es adecuado hacer la pregunta aquí, pero ahí les va:

Yo sé que en los amplificadores uno de los requisitos para lograr mayor potencia es el voltage, ahora bien, en el caso de los preamplificadores se aplica el mismo principio? me explico, tengo un preamplificador que debe alimentarse con +/- 12VDC debido a que el transformador que utilizo tiene debanados que rectificados me dan +/-8VDC ¿eso influye a la hora de entregar la potencia de señal adecuada? lo consulto ya que de ser así, pues optaré por comprar un trafo que rectificado me entregue el voltage adecuado. espero que me hayan entendido. gracias,

saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Por un lado si un circuito fue diseñado para trabajar para un voltaje determinado, este debe ser respetado, ya que las redes de polarización se hicieron basado en ese nivel de tensión de alimentación, salvo algunos diseños que dicen que pueden trabajar entre tal y tal voltaje.
Un preamplificador no amplifica corriente, amplifica señal, es decir amplifica tensión y eso esta determinado por la ganancia del diseño, para una señal determinada entregara una señal que sera la de entrada multiplicada por la ganacia del pre. No todos los pre tienen la misma ganancia, ni tampoco se puede aplicar en su entrada cualquier nivel de señal si no las que se encuentren dentro del rango especificado, de lo contrario funcionara muy mal


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes.

En  realidad lo de "Preamplificador" es una cuestión Semántica, Pre significa que está delante, y nos podemos referir a muchos tipos de circuitos.

Incluso en los Amplificadores de Potencia a la parte que está en la entrada se le denomina etapa "Previa" y a la etapa de salida "Etapa de Potencia". 

En principio, los "Preamplificadores" su misión es adecuar los distintos niveles de salida de los diversos equipos, (CD, Radio, Tape, Gira Discos, etc.) a la entrada del Amplificador.

Normalmente los llamados "Preamplificadores", solo contienen los adaptadores de señal de las distintas entradas, los Controles de Tono, Volumen, Balance, los Filtros de Audio, y diversos controles más.

Nos tendremos que preguntar... ¿De verdad necesitamos agregar un Preamplificador?

Normalmente, estos niveles están muy estandarizado por lo que no tendríamos que preocuparnos.

Si utilizamos Preamplificadores "Extraños" que no cumplan con los niveles establecidos, podemos encontrarnos con sorpresas muy desagradables.

Por ejemplo, si colocamos a nuestro Amplificador un Preamplificador que de mucha señal de salida, nos encontraremos con que el Amplificador y por un exceso de señal en la entrada, empiece a recortar la señal lo que se traduciría en una fuerte distorsión.

Si el recorte de la señal es excesivo (Onda Cuadrada) podríamos estropear el Amplificador ya que la potencia entregada podría llegar a ser hasta el doble de la nominal.

Muchos Amplificadores de "Alta Gama" no incluyen Preamplificador de ningún tipo, los conectores de señal van directamente a la entrada del Amplificador, será el cliente el que elija lo que más le gusta poner como Previo.

Sal U2


----------



## pandacba

En la actualidad se podría decir que la existencia de un previo esta limitada a lo que seria un corrector de tonos, ecualizador gráfico y/o parámetrico o algún tipo de filtro.
En un sistema para la casa, todas las fuentes de audio actuales superan el nivel de entrada de los amplificadores, por lo que en lugar de un pre-amplificador, es necesario un pre-atenuador.
La aparición o necesidad de uso de un pre amplificador se debia a que las fuentes de audio de la época, eran insuficientes para atacar en forma directa una etapa de salida, y además de preamplificar era necesario equalizar dicha señal.
Por ejemplo la salida de una cápsula cerámica tenian típicamente unos 100mV contra los 440mV a 1V típicos de la época, la salida de una cápsula magnética estaba en el orden de los 5mV y necesitaba ser equalizada para obtener una respuesta plana, la salida de un cabezal magnético lector de cienta entregaba típicamente unos 800µV y necesitaba ecqualización en función de la velocidad de la cinta primeo y del tipo de la misma más tarde.
La salida de un sintonizador entregaba unos 100mV.
Hoy un verdadero pre se necesita para micrófonos cuya salida puede estar en el orden del mV a unos 50mV, lo mismo ocurre con las  guitarras eléctricas


----------



## vmsa

Si, *pandacba* lo que comentas es muy cierto. Pero yo aportaría que si en la cadena de audio va un control de volumen o nivel, que es típicamente logarítmico, se requiere un ganancia de unas 10 veces para que en la mitad del recorrido se tenga ganancia unitaria. Por lo que una etapa de amplificación compensa esta atenuación. Entonces si mi amplificador de potencia tiene una sensibilidad de, por decir, 100mV para máxima potencia, me exige atacarlo con una señal que llegue a ese nivel para tener plena potencia, si es mayor no hay problema porque debo atenuar, pero si es menor, no obtendré el máximo posible. Entonces una etapa de pre-amplificación me permitirá ajustar el nivel de entrada con un buen margen. Otro tema es la impedancia de entrada, en las interconexiones desbalanceadas es preferible una alta impedancia de entrada, mientras que las balanceadas implican utilizar etapas diferenciales de 600 ohms. Para mi una etapa preamplificadora, al margen de lo que comentas, debe permitir algo de ganancia extra y permitir una excursión máxima de unas 10 veces la máxima tensión de entrada del amplificador de potencia sin aportar ruido o distorsión, para que sea "transparente" pero flexible.

*Mario17farias*, en tu caso particular creo que si el pre requiere +/-12V significa que podría entregar teóricamente unos 10V pico (dando un supuesto de 2V de caída interna), en cambio si lo alimentas con +/-8V te daría teóricamente unos 6V pico. Al margen de lo que te comentaron sobre el tema de las polarizaciones internas, tendrías menos salida máxima y hay que ver las consecuencias de eso en tu caso.


----------



## Alkotan

Hola miguelus  ¿Qué tal?

Me ha gustado tu exposición acerca de los  previos y me ha aclarado muchos conceptos.

Tengo una pregunta, por lo que comentas, una fuerte distorsión puede hacer que el amplificador se averíe 

¿Por qué puede pasar esto?

Buenas noches


----------



## pandacba

vmsa dijo:


> Pero yo aportaría que si en la cadena de audio va un control de volumen o nivel, que es típicamente logarítmico, se requiere un ganancia de unas 10 veces para que en la mitad del recorrido se tenga ganancia unitaria. Por lo que una etapa de amplificación compensa esta atenuación.




Lo que estas citando es una aplicación particular para alguna nececidad especial, pero no es la típica función de un control de volumen, en todo caso eso es un control de ganancia que otra cosa muy diferente a un control de volumen.
Tan diferente que si se diseña como se debe no necesita amplificación
Por otro lado tenes una confusión una cosa es el 10% del valor de resistencia al centro y otra cosa es amplificar 10Veces.
Estas mezclando chicha con limonada


*Alkotan:* Todo amplificador tiene una determinada sensibilidad para entregar su máxima potencia, si la señal que se le ingresa es excesiva provocara que los transistores de salida se saturen produciendo el recorte de la señal.
El problema es que el tiempo que dura el recorte provocara que aparezca tensión continua en el parlante, la carga esta prevista para una señal no continua, lo que provocara un fuerte pico de corriente ya que esa carga sera como un cortocircuito llevando a que se dañen los transistores de salida





vmsa dijo:


> Si,
> 
> *Mario17farias*, en tu caso particular creo que si el pre requiere +/-12V significa que podría entregar teóricamente unos 10V pico (dando un supuesto de 2V de caída interna), en cambio si lo alimentas con +/-8V te daría teóricamente unos 6V pico. Al margen de lo que te comentaron sobre el tema de las polarizaciones internas, tendrías menos salida máxima y hay que ver las consecuencias de eso en tu caso.


Eso no es asi, la tensión de salida pico a pico estara dada por la ganancia independientemente de  la tensión de alimentación.
De echo en audio profesional estaba establecido en un Volt, luego eso se amplio debido a la salida de los lectores de CD que llevaron ese valor 1.2V.
Si buscas en las características de los amplificadores el item Sensibilidad veras que este valor muy rara vez excede el valor de un 1V
Por lo tanto no importa si al pre lo alimentas con 12V o con 24 la salida tiene que estar acorde para no saturar el amplificador.
Si fuera como tu dices un nivel de 10V para un amplificador que tiene una Sensibilidad de 800mV le estarias entregando una señal 12.5V veces superior con lo cual el recorte sería tan terrible que la mortandad, del sistema acústico y el silicio de salida lo haria con tanta rapidez que no tendria tiempo a nada


----------



## miguelus

Alkotan dijo:


> Hola miguelus  ¿Qué tal?
> 
> Me ha gustado tu exposición acerca de los  previos y me ha aclarado muchos conceptos.
> 
> Tengo una pregunta, por lo que comentas, una fuerte distorsión puede hacer que el amplificador se averíe
> 
> ¿Por qué puede pasar esto?
> 
> Buenas noches



Buenos días Alkotan.

Los diseñadores de Amplificadores dimensionan las etapas de salida para unos valores específicos, normalmente, se supone que van a ser señales sinusoidales o muy parecidas como suele ser la música.

Si la señal de entrada es muy eleva llegará un momento que los Transistores de salida no podrán dar más tensión, ese valor máximo estará determinado por la tensión de la Fuente de Alimentación, cuando los Transistores llegan a ese punto de máxima salida empezarán a recortar la señal que empezará a parecerse a una señal cuadrada, esto se denomina "Saturación"

Aunque la tensión máxima de salida siga siendo la misma que con una onda sinusoidal la tensión eficaz será más elevada, cuando el recorte tenga un valor cercano al 50% de cada semi ciclo la tensión eficaz será de un valor cercano al valor máximo multiplicado por √2,
esto quiere decir que la potencia entregada llegará aun valor cercano al doble de la potencia máxima del Amplificador.

Si la frecuencia es muy baja, el tiempo de conducción será mayor y esto puede provocar la destrucción de los Altavoces.

Si el Preamplificador llega a entregar tensiones tan altas como 10VAC, podemos destruir la entrada al Amplificador, este problema se hace más evidente si el Amplificador tiene en su entrada Transistores BJT (como suele ser habitual), en esta situación podemos sobrepasar la tensión Zener Base-Colector de estos Transistores, esto traería como consecuencia la ruptura de estos Transistores con consecuencias impredecibles para el resto de los Transistores del Amplificador ya que, normalmente, están acoplados en DC.

Muchos Amplificadores tienen unos Diodos Led de color Rojo que indican la situación de que el Amplificador está recortando, estos Diodos no están de adorno, hay que evitar que esos Led parpadeen, de esta forma evitaremos riegos innecesarios al Amplificador.

Desde hace muchos años, los niveles de señal están razonablemente bien definidos.

Las unidades *VU* son muy utilizadas y los medidores "Vúmetros" no se ponen de adorno, si los hacemos caso y no dejamos que las agujas entren en la zona Roja no tendremos que tener problemas.

Enlace de interés...

http://jesubrik.eresmas.com/Cero absoluto.htm

Sal U2


----------



## Alkotan

Muchas gracias Miguelus, intentare cuidar mejor a mi Amplificador 

Muy buenas tardes.


----------



## Nuyel

El voltaje de operación es relevante y mucho si se usan componentes discretos, en el caso de amplificadores operacionales, estos internamente están compensados, el usar mas voltaje o menos solo afecta la excursión de la señal y con ello la distorsión, +Voltaje = +excursión y linealidad = menor distorsión.

En el caso de componentes pasivos (digamos que lleva un transistor tu diseño) es importante por que en los preamplificadores pasivos se tiende a usar un BIAS fijo (la pequeña corriente de polarización para el transistor), si el voltaje cambia, también cambia ese BIAS a menos de que este compensado (lo cual casi nunca ocurre por economía), desplazara la señal y comenzará a causar distorsión, falta de amplificación y otros efectos raros.

Respecto a la distorsión por recorte, es importante mantener el valor de potencia según el valor para el que fue diseñado, esto normalmente esta especificado a una distorsión de 10% con una señal de seno de 1kHz, me parece que así venia en la IEC 268.3. 

Una señal cuadrada con saturación 100% da una potencia igual al 100%, mientras que la senoidal de excusión completa solo da 1/√2=70%, aumentar la potencia si esta bien diseñado, puede no daña al amplificador (siempre que puedan manejar la corriente), pero es la bocina la que se estresa más, y muchas veces están en un valor justo, su RMS ni si quiera llega al valor de potencia musical máxima de la norma, y no hay que confundirse con el PMPO, esa solo es la potencia máxima a la que puede sobrevivir por unos segundos antes de quemarse.


----------



## vmsa

Estimado *pandacba*, respecto a tu comentario:
_Lo que estas citando es una aplicación particular para alguna necesidad especial, pero no es la típica función de un control de volumen, en todo caso eso es un control de ganancia que otra cosa muy diferente a un control de volumen. Tan diferente que si se diseña como se debe no necesita amplificación
Por otro lado tenes una confusión una cosa es el 10% del valor de resistencia al centro y otra cosa es amplificar 10Veces.
Estas mezclando chicha con limonada_

JAJAJA me parece que algo de cócteles se. Te comento que un control de volumen con un potenciometro logarítmico es un atenuador, donde el 10% es la décima parte y entonces necesitas 10 VECES de ganancia para obtener el mismo nivel o sea el 100%. De esta manera la posición central del control corresponde a 0dB y es como si no estuviese, que creo es lo que proponés.
Por otro lado me gustaría que expliques cual es tu definición de volumen y ganancia para que sean dos cosas muy diferentes.
Para mi conceptualmente un pre está entre una fuente de señal y un amplificador, y creo que su diseño dependerá de estas dos partes. Eso es a lo que te referís con _diseñarlo cómo se debe_ ????

De paso te comento que si hay algo distinto a una onda senoidal es casualmente la música. Donde el factor de cresta ronda unos 10 dB a 20 dB, mientras una senoidal solo tiene 3 dB. El comportamiento de un equipo ante las rápidas fluctuaciones de la música depende de su THD, de su respuesta en frecuencia, slew-rate, etc. Entonces tener un buen rango dinámico es parte esencial, por eso mi comentario sobre la máxima excursión.

Y con respecto a tu comentario:
_Eso no es así, la tensión de salida pico a pico estará dada por la ganancia independientemente de la tensión de alimentación._

Creo que esto requiere una explicación, la máxima salida de una etapa esta determinada por la máxima tensión que ésta pueda entregar, y que es INDEPENDIENTE de la ganancia. Porque la máxima tensión que pueda entregar esta determinada primariamente por su tensión de alimentación. Eso es pura electrónica no magia.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Te invito a que hagas una simulación y lo demuestres, ya que eso no es asi, eso es algo muy básico y se conprueba muy fácilmente  con instrumental, Milivoltimetro de audio y/o osciloscopio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hay varios tipos de preamificadores, pero basicamente,:
1-Ganancia fija + control de atenuacion.
2-Control de stenuacion +, ganancia fija (al reves del anterioir).
3-Ganancia variable.
Lios invito a que busquen y lean el libro "Small signal audio design"  de D. Self psra encontrar las ventajas y problemas de cada variante, pero ya les aviso que la ganancia varible es la mejor solucion.


----------



## akira_ve

buenas noches amigo lei todo est foro por que..............estoy trabajando en un diseño de un preamplificador para un amigo que trabaja en el ambito de doncumetales y comerciales, especificamente en el area de sonido o sonidista el especialista que graba el sonido de las escenas, y el quiere poder grabar sonidos muy debiles, esto implica un diseño de preamplificador que el pueda tanto ajustar el nivel como la ganacia,  aparte que lentrada debe ser balanceada para minimizar el ruido, y proporcionar, pero alguien me recomendo usar un Amp Ope de bajo ruido y de ser posible un previo a trsistores para que se introdusca poco ruido en la amplificacion de la señal, estoy buscando informacion he ledio y recorde que en este foro habia unarea que toca ese tema y entre aqui, por lo tanto les pregunto es cierto o recomendable hacer un previo a trasistores asi el Amp Op tendria una menor ganacia en introduidia menos ruido???.............el Amp Op basicamente es para laamplificacion diferencial......que me aconsejan ??? y gracias de ante mano


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que ahí lo mas importante quizás sea la inversión en micrófonos especiales :









						MKE 600: un micro de cañón pensado especialmente para videoreporteros
					

MKE 600: un micro de cañón pensado especialmente para videoreporteros




					www.panoramaaudiovisual.com
				









						SONY Micrófono de condensador electret de cañón - ECM-VG1 - Proservice
					

Proservice especialista en accesorios para Video Profesional desde 1990. Importador Autorizado de: AIDA Imaging, Atomos, Blackmagic Design, Cerevo, Decimator, Marshall, Servicio técnico autorizado Sony de Medicina y Vido Pro




					www.proservice.com.ar


----------



## Fogonazo

akira_ve dijo:


> buenas noches amigo lei todo est foro por que..............estoy trabajando en un diseño de un preamplificador para un amigo que trabaja en el ambito de doncumetales y comerciales, especificamente en el area de sonido o sonidista el especialista que graba el sonido de las escenas, y el quiere poder grabar sonidos muy debiles, esto implica un diseño de preamplificador que el pueda tanto ajustar el nivel como la ganacia,  aparte que lentrada debe ser balanceada para minimizar el ruido, y proporcionar, pero alguien me recomendo usar un Amp Ope de bajo ruido y de ser posible un previo a trsistores para que se introdusca poco ruido en la amplificacion de la señal, estoy buscando informacion he ledio y recorde que en este foro habia unarea que toca ese tema y entre aqui, por lo tanto les pregunto es cierto o recomendable hacer un previo a trasistores asi el Amp Op tendria una menor ganacia en introduidia menos ruido???.............el Amp Op basicamente es para laamplificacion diferencial......que me aconsejan ??? y gracias de ante mano


En el foro hay varios previos de alta calidad muy bien documentados como para que mires.


----------



## akira_ve

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que ahí lo mas importante quizás sea la inversión en micrófonos especiales :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKE 600: un micro de cañón pensado especialmente para videoreporteros
> 
> 
> MKE 600: un micro de cañón pensado especialmente para videoreporteros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.panoramaaudiovisual.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SONY Micrófono de condensador electret de cañón - ECM-VG1 - Proservice
> 
> 
> Proservice especialista en accesorios para Video Profesional desde 1990. Importador Autorizado de: AIDA Imaging, Atomos, Blackmagic Design, Cerevo, Decimator, Marshall, Servicio técnico autorizado Sony de Medicina y Vido Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.proservice.com.ar


Amigo DOSMETROS, el amigo que me solicito el diseño, tiene todo su equipamiento el solo necesita un preamplificador, tiene de todo a nivel de cables y microfonos, el necesita ciertas caracteristicas que los equipor comerciales no le ofrecen aparte que quiere que soporte microfono cable balanceado y desbalanceado, he visto muchos diseños unos usan un solo AMP OP otros usan una etapa previa con transistores y la siguiente etapa con operacional con baja ganacia pues asi minimizan que el ruido propio del operacional se amplifique muy poco, esta etapa previa recomiendad usar el par complementario SZIKLAI he conseguido muchos diseños y los he simulado pero otros recomiendan usar CASCODE con JFET como etapa previa, diseños con cascode solo consegui en este foro .................la informacion es muy dispersa...............por eso pregunto como se podria diseñar un bien preamplificador de muy bajo ruido, solo con Apm Op, con un transistor bjt, o fet y Amp Op,si lleva un previo a bjt o jfet que se recomienda cascode o par complementario SZIKLAI??......................


----------



## DOSMETROS

Todo se puede, pero simular solo daría valores en cuanto a ganancia o ecualizaciones , el simulador no muestra ni zumbido ni soplido .

Así que soldador y estaño  Además de balanceado y desbalanceado tener en cuanta la impedancia , hay micrófonos de alta y baja.


----------



## Fogonazo

Me encanta cuando escribo algo y *NO *me contestan


----------



## akira_ve

ok ya hice un diseño.....................se los puedo ostrar y me dicen que tal??? yo utilizo Proteus
Amigo fogonazo disculpe que no lerespondi nada..............pero una pregunta es viable hacer un preamplificador con cascode para audio???.............y si es viable que ventajas tiene??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

akira_ve dijo:


> el solo necesita un preamplificador, tiene de todo a nivel de cables y microfonos, el necesita ciertas caracteristicas que los equipor comerciales no le ofrecen aparte que quiere que soporte microfono cable balanceado y desbalanceado,








						Low Noise Balanced Microphone Preamp
					

ESP Project Pages - Low Noise Balanced Microphone Preamp - using readily available parts, this preamp gives excellent performance




					sound-au.com
				









						Project 122
					

ESP Audio Projects - Ultra-Simple Microphone Preamplifier




					sound-au.com
				









						Low Noise Microphone Preamp
					

ESP Project Pages - Low Noise Microphone Preamp. Visit my other pages for even more!




					sound-au.com


----------



## akira_ve

Gracias  *Dr. Zoidberg *ya habia visto esos diseños, opte por el ultimo y apartir de ese diseñe uno paraque trabaje a unatension menor pero, las preguntas que hice ates es para teer tdo mas claro pues en muy pocas paginas dicen esto o aquello es bueno pero no dice exactamente por que o para que es mejor y mucha gente es muy misteriosa y reservada respecto a estos temas me gusta en lo personal saber al mejor detalle las cosas que simplemente copiar un circuito que me ofrece la solucion por que solo resuelvo mas no se por que es la opcion en si.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

akira_ve dijo:


> , las preguntas que hice ates es para teer tdo mas claro pues en muy pocas paginas dicen esto o aquello es bueno pero no dice exactamente por que o para que es mejor y mucha gente es muy misteriosa y reservada respecto a estos temas me gusta en lo personal saber al mejor detalle las cosas


Entonces vas a tener que buscar y leer este libro: "Small signal audio design" de Douglas Self.
Tiene todo un capítulo sobre preamps de microfono.


----------



## akira_ve

gracias amigo.............tengo mas curiocidad pero de momento leere ese libro te lo agradesco......puedo mostrarles un diseño???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , edita tu mensaje y súbelo !


----------



## akira_ve

una pregunt aamigos alguno sabe como hacer el analisis de Fourier con proteus???


----------



## akira_ve

hola amigo basado en lo que he encontrado por la red.........leer manuales libros, claro con ustedes tambien y sus recomendaciones y libros llegue a este diseño espero me den opiniones y recomendaciones tiene una ganacia aproximada de 60dB ancho de banda 15-30Khz  una fuente simetrica de +-9 voltios pues un equipo portatil no pude derminar el THD parece que es bajisimo..........esta simulado en proteus


----------



## Fogonazo

akira_ve dijo:


> hola amigo basado en lo que he encontrado por la red.........leer manuales libros, claro con ustedes tambien y sus recomendaciones y libros llegue a este diseño espero me den opiniones y recomendaciones tiene una ganacia aproximada de 60dB ancho de banda 15-30Khz  una fuente simetrica de +-9 voltios pues un equipo portatil no pude derminar el THD parece que es bajisimo..........esta simulado en proteus


Mira* este diseño* del Colega *Crimson*

Y en el Foro hay mas


----------



## akira_ve

Si es un diseño parecido trate de usar valores lo mas bajo de resistencia y lo hice de ganacia variable que de paso ayuda a cancelar ruido segun lo que investigue el potenciometro locambiare por un selector de 4 o 5 pasos para eliminar el ruido que proboca el potenciometro, quiero opiniones del diseño a ver que les parece no sera el unico  quiero probar dferentes ideas


----------



## akira_ve

Buenos dias investigo como medir el THD Real de preamplificador y he conseguido que hay la posibilidad de hacerlo con la tarjeta de sonido de la pc, mi pregunta es que tan precisa y aceptable es esa medicion??? con que programa de la manera mas sensilla se puede hacer?? encontre que el MATLAB lo hace pero uff es un programa muy completo complicado lo use en la unversidad para analizar ecuaciones de estado de sistemas de control en launiversidad y se podian hacer muchas cosas, en los años 90 ahora v,i y puedes hacer muchas cosas mas pero por poder hacer mas cosas es mas complicado de usar, por eso pregunto si habra un programa que haga eso me dijeron por alli que esta una aplicacion llamada Daqarta que es vieja y lo hace, consegui un plugin llamado THD meters pero hay que usarlo con algun programa que se use para edicion de sonido...........por eso vine a preguntarles amigos pues aqui es que por fin es depejado dudas gracias a sus conocimientos en el area


----------

